# Who's Your Favorite D-lister???



## Lauren1981 (Feb 25, 2009)

now i know all actors/celebs can't be a sexy A-lister like brad pitt or will smith so who's your favorite sexy D-lister? (and C-listers welcome too. lol!)
mine is scott speedman....
man o man.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















:droo  ls: 
he was in The Strangers as liv tylers hubby, he's michael in the first two Underworlds, he used to be on Felicity.... so maybe he's a C-lister. whatever he is, he is absolutely GORGEOUS to me


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 26, 2009)

vin diesel, he's more of like a c+ though lol


----------



## HustleRose (Feb 27, 2009)

paul walker. me-ow.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 28, 2009)

i was watching Black To The Future and Method Man was on the panel.
he looked SO HOT!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 28, 2009)

Simon Rex


----------



## alka1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Kathy Griffin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 28, 2009)

^^ I totally agree.  Even though she says she's a D-lister, in my mind she's an AAAA-lister!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Simon Rex_

 

omg! agreed 100%
i always forget about him and then i'll see some random pic of him at an event and i'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all over again.......

he's a hot one


----------

